# stockpile (mining)



## Luciano

Estoy intentando entender un esquema de una mina de cobre, y aparecen algunas palabras que si bien comprendo su significado, no logro identificar el equivalente específico en español. Las palabras son las siguientes:

Stockpile
Regrind
Scavenger
Rougher
Thickener
Tails
Tailings Dam

Si alguien conoce algún buen glosario inglés-español de minería, le agradeceré que me lo comunique.
¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## Jcabalo

Stockpile: depende del contexto, pueden ser las reservas o la cantidad de material/productos acumulados hasta ahora en la producción (es decir: la *reserva*, o la producción acumulada o *acumulado*).

Regrind: dos opciones - *pulir, refinar*, o bien un tipo de plástico formado por el refinado de residuos de plásticos.

Scavenger:  según un diccionario sobre términos de minería - The removal of coal so close to the surface as to undermine the topsoil,    resulting in devastation above ground. Usually engaged in by an    independent operator working an old mine on a lease from a major    corporation. ¿Minería de barrido, o algo así?

Rougher: si es rougher cell, es algo así como una pila de lavado, o una parte de un *lavadero*.

Thickener - aglutinante, o aparato de espesamiento (¿*espesante*?)

Tails - tiene muchas posibilidades pero la más probable es la *ganga* del material (lo que sobra).

Tailings dam:  One to which slurry is transported, the solids settling while the liquid may be withdrawn. ¿Balsa de sedimentación?


----------



## Luciano

Muchas gracias, comprendo los significados pero estoy buscando los vocablos más precisos.


----------



## Fernito

Hola Luciano. Tal vez es un poco tarde, pero más vale tarde que nunca 

Algunos términos de los que estás hablando no tienen traducción al español. He ido de visita a algunas minas, y por ejemplo, al stockpile y a las celdas roughers y scavengers les dicen igual en español. No creo que tengan traducción.

Con respecto a las otras:

Thickener: Espumante, si mal no recuerdo.

Tails: Cola o relave (lo que sobra del proceso de flotación del cobre).

Tailing dam: Piscina de relave (es donde se acumula lo que sobra)


----------



## Lamemoor

Tailing dam: es represa o presa de relaves (creo que piscina se refiere a otra cosa).


----------



## Schism

Hola, 

Trabajo en el área minera y las traducciones que les doy a los términos solicitados son las siguientes:
 
*Stockpile: *Acopio
 
*Regrind: *Molienda (Molienda fina con molinos de bolas, barras o semi autogenos SAG)
 
*Scavenger: *Se refiere al proceso de flotación de minerales. Particularmente se le llama “Scavenger” a la flotación de “Barrido”.
 
*Rougher: *Se refiere al proceso de flotación de minerales. Particularmente se le llama “Rougher” a la flotación “Primaria” o de “Recuperación”.
 
*Thickener: *Espesador (Son los equipos que se encargan de recuperar agua). Podría llamarle también “Recuperador de Agua”.
 
*Tails: *“Colas” o “Relave”. (Se le denomina así al material de estéril que es separado de un mineral de interés o valioso) 
 
*Tailings Dam: *“Tranque de Relaves”, o “Deposito de Relaves (colas)”.
 
 
Espero que esta de información le sea de ayuda.
 
Saludos


----------



## Schism

Hola,

Espumante se traduce como "Frother", "Thickener" son los espesadores. Saludos.


----------



## projectguy

Schism said:


> Hola,
> 
> Trabajo en el área minera y las traducciones que les doy a los términos solicitados son las siguientes:
> 
> *Stockpile: *Acopio
> 
> *Regrind: *Molienda (Molienda fina con molinos de bolas, barras o semi autogenos SAG)
> 
> *Scavenger: *Se refiere al proceso de flotación de minerales. Particularmente se le llama “Scavenger” a la flotación de “Barrido”.
> 
> *Rougher: *Se refiere al proceso de flotación de minerales. Particularmente se le llama “Rougher” a la flotación “Primaria” o de “Recuperación”.
> 
> *Thickener: *Espesador (Son los equipos que se encargan de recuperar agua). Podría llamarle también “Recuperador de Agua”.
> 
> *Tails: *“Colas” o “Relave”. (Se le denomina así al material de estéril que es separado de un mineral de interés o valioso)
> 
> *Tailings Dam: *“Tranque de Relaves”, o “Deposito de Relaves (colas)”.
> 
> 
> Espero que esta de información le sea de ayuda.
> 
> Saludos


 
I agree with all, except "regrind" is "remolienda". "Grinding" is "molienda". "Rougher" is "primaria". "Espesador" is a good translation for "thickener", but its main function is to thicken the solids to a certain density, and in the process there is water recovery. If the main objective is to recover water to a certain quality (clarity), then the equipment would be called a "clarifier" ("clarificador").

In Peru, "tailings dam" is more commonly called "presa de relaves".


----------



## Schism

projectguy said:


> I agree with all, except "regrind" is "remolienda". "Grinding" is "molienda". "Rougher" is "primaria". "Espesador" is a good translation for "thickener", but its main function is to thicken the solids to a certain density, and in the process there is water recovery. If the main objective is to recover water to a certain quality (clarity), then the equipment would be called a "clarifier" ("clarificador").
> 
> In Peru, "tailings dam" is more commonly called "presa de relaves".



Totally agree.

Thanks


----------



## ericma

i agree with everything.. i am a translator for a Mine Process Plant,,and we call tailing dam  presa de colas...Thickener es espesador...


----------



## niox_ozracing

Luciano: Tailing Dam se lo traduce al español de Argentina como Dique de cola.


----------

